# Identificación de resistencia rara



## martincartagenero (Oct 31, 2011)

Bueno les comento que estoy reparando mi osciloscopio Monfrini y les estoy cambiando capacitores y algunas otras yerbas que andan mal, me encontré con una resistencia cuyo código de color es amarillo, plata, rojo, plata así como les digo y mide 24k. por supuesto que es una resistencia antigua de carbón y el valor se ha ido quien sabe donde. realmente nunca vi una combinacion de colores con plata en el medio. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola Martín lo mas seguro es que no sea plata sino gris lo que al coger calor se aclaran los colores por lo que seria de 4,8 k , saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola que tal, alguien podria ayudarme con esta resistencia que no corresponde con ninguna tabla que e encontrado los colores son:


Cafe - Negro - Plata - Dorado - Negro

Nota que el plata si es plata ya lo requete verifique  a y mi multimetro es tan chafita que no logra leer el valor tan bajo, segun yo midiendo de forma indirecta con corriente dedusco que debe ser de 0.1ohms pero quiero estar seguro, por cierto tengo unas resistenias azules de 3w con patas en forma de resistencias de esas que usan en las tv's de 15 watts y que trae un simbolo de una integral encerrada en un circulo y dice que son de 0.1 ohms alguien sabe quien es el fabricante porque quiero bajarme su hoja de datos y ver si puedo hacerme un medidor de corrientes con ellas es decir usarlas como resistencia shunt sale desde ya gracias


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 6, 2011)

Buenas!

Hay resistencias que vienen de precision (4 bandas) y hay otras que te traen el coeficiente de temperatura (creo recordar).

Podes sacarle una foto ?

saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 6, 2011)

A ver aqui esta la foto, porfa hechen me la mano


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 6, 2011)

Estoy en mis dudas....

Por un lado tengo entendido que ninguna resistencia empieza con la banda negra... y por el otro aparece una contradiccion ya que el plateado se lo utiliza para resistencias "chicas" (del orden que no alcanza el ohm, ej 0,33) y el dorado para las de valor ohmico (ej: 1.2ohm).

Te propongo armate un circuito serie, medi la corriente y la caida de tension y calculala por ley de ohm. Es lo unico que se me ocurre... repeti unas cuantas veces la prueba, y sacale el promedio. 

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola.

Creo que es 0.1 ohmios (la última banda me parece que no se debe tomar en cuenta) 

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola NarXEh eso hize en un principio de medirla de forma indirecta (por ley de ohm) y segun se aproxima a 0.1 ohms de ahi que yo pensaba que ese era su valor, pero lo que no me cuadra es eso de que los colores no corresponden con el codigo de colores, 

elaficionado gracias, pero ya cheque ese link y aun me sigue dejando con la duda, pero mañana voy a ver si me prestan un multimetro de buena calidad en la escuela para medirla, y de ser 0.1 ohms pues lo voy a dejar como que esta mal el que le dibujo las franjas jajajajaja.

Y de la otra resistencia no saben quien o donde pueda bajar la hoja de datos, sale gracias y seguire con la duda jejeje


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola.

0.1 Ω K es 0.1 ohmios , creo que la K significa 10%.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 6, 2011)

Buenas!

Gracias al amigo electroaficionado me acabo de dar cuenta que me estoy volviendo nose si decir daltonico pero confundi el marron con el rojo 

En cuanto al creador del post.... le propongo la misma prueba que hizo Dseda86.

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola NarXEh.

Fuera del tema soy elaficionado, no electroaficionado.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 6, 2011)

K = 10% humm algo asi como en los capacitores???? entonces no me sirve para lo que la quiero, ni modo tendre que comprarme una resistencia shunt especial, por que ese 10% propagado me va dar muchos errores verdad? bueno se les agradece las respuestas ahora a dormir que mañana empieza la semana


----------



## NarXEh (Nov 6, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola NarXEh.
> 
> Fuera del tema soy elaficionado, no electroaficionado.
> 
> ...



Mil perdones! 



> K = 10% humm algo asi como en los capacitores???? entonces no me sirve para lo que la quiero, ni modo tendre que comprarme una resistencia shunt especial, por que ese 10% propagado me va dar muchos errores verdad? bueno se les agradece las respuestas ahora a dormir que mañana empieza la semana



Debo de confesar que yo al verlas primero pense lo mismo porque arriba dice µ33, despues descarte la idea esa y supuse que eran resistencias

saludos!


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola a todos, perdon si esto no va aca... bueno lo q*UE* pasa es q*UE* intentando reparar la afeitadora me tope con una resistencia azul gris negro dorado negro, el ultimo negro me confunde, no se si estara bien o q*UE* :S alguna ayudita?
Salu2

PD: medi la resistencia sacandola toda del impreso y me tira 400k, un valor q*UE* como sabran no concuerda para nada.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 13, 2012)

Hay unos programas que sirven para reconocer las resistencias de 3,4 y creo que hasta de 5 bandas.

Algo de lo que te hablo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/bajate-programa-resistencias-3-4-5-6-bandas-295/

También podría ser un capacitor, se parecen a las R pero tienen mas bandas y habeces son mas chiquitos, casi como las de 1/8W


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 13, 2012)

Probe el programa, esta bueno pero le pongo banda de 5 colores, y al final no puedo poner negro...
Y un capa*CITOR* no puede ser por q*UE* tiene 400k ohms y un capa*CITOR* no tiene eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2012)

Marwyn dijo:


> Hola a todos, perdon si esto no va aca... bueno lo q*UE* pasa es q*UE* intentando reparar la afeitadora me tope con una resistencia azul gris negro dorado negro, el ultimo negro me confunde, no se si estara bien o q*UE* :S alguna ayudita?
> Salu2
> 
> PD: medi la resistencia sacandola toda del impreso y me tira 400k, un valor q*UE* como sabran no concuerda para nada.





Marwyn dijo:


> Probe el programa, esta bueno pero le pongo banda de 5 colores, y al final no puedo poner negro...
> Y un capa*CITOR* no puede ser por q*UE* tiene 400k ohms y un capa*CITOR* no tiene eso



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 13, 2012)

Obviamente que un capacitor no tiene 400kΩ, y si lo medis en las escalas de Ω nunca te va a dar el valor de la capacidad que tiene . Para eso necesitar un capacimetro. 
Subi una imagen de la Resistencia de la que hablas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2012)

no es mas fácil conseguir el esquema de la afeitadora? y sacar el valor de ay ?
tengo una philishave 706 si es la misma decime cual r es y la mido


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 14, 2012)

No sabia que se podia conseguir el esquema de una afeitadora...
Es una philishave 555, despues subo la foto de la r


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2012)

intenta aqui http://www.manualzone.com/ReWrite-STATIC-B0269-Y





Marwyn dijo:


> No sabia que se podia conseguir el esquema de una afeitadora...
> Es una philishave 555, despues subo la foto de la r



si siempre alguno la tiene,yo previniendo algo le suceda ,anote todos los valores de los componentes en el mismo manual de la afeitadora



si podes sacale una foto a la placa completa,por ay es la misma placa


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 14, 2012)

Ahi estan


----------



## phavlo (Ene 14, 2012)

Por lo visto es una R de 680Ω, pero me llama la atencion la ultima banda negra, es raro que termine o empiece en negro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

ese es un resistor de metal me lo dice la 5 banda, pero la resolucion de la imagen no ayuda. vas a tener que chequear el circuto por que no existe un banda negra al final lo mas proximo es una marron, pero a lo que voy es que es posible que se alla borrado el tono del color por trabajar con mucha temperatura puede ser 6,8ohm, 68ohm, 680ohm, 6K8ohm, pero como dije solo se que es un resistor que te marque 400K es por 3 razones una que este midiendo mal o que este fuera su valor y que alla caido el valor o que se alla jodido el metal que corresponde a la bornera de esta resistencia. son muy propensa a sufrir estos problemas


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Por lo visto es una R de 680Ω, pero me llama la atencion la ultima banda negra, es raro que termine o empiece en negro.


 
cuando se requete calienta si .
comienza en negra y termina en negra ..............


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 14, 2012)

Bien ahora que me abriste la cabeza me puse a leer el libro y dice que la banda dorada en este caso divide por 10, o sea que la r es de 6.8 ohm y la ultima banda indica la tolearancia que en el peor de los casos el del 2%, entonces voy a probar meterle una r de 10k e ir bajando hasta ver q pasa, ya que esa r va a otra r que luego va al motor.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 14, 2012)

> cuando se requete calienta si .
> comienza en negra y termina en negra



Fer, no entendi eso


----------



## Marwyn (Ene 14, 2012)

Bien, termine con una r de 68ohm el motor recibe 48V, no se cual es la tension de trabajo q neceita pero parece que gira bien ahi; atras de la placa dice "94v-0" no se si se refiere a la tension del motor... bueno por ahora lo dejo ahi.
Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

*felicitaciones​*aca hay resistencia para lo que necesites​


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Fer, no entendi eso


 
cuando se requete calienta queda toda negra

pd estarian interesantes un par de fotos de el circuito para ver que es y si se puede sacar algo util.

pense por ese C ) 0,47 uF que seria una fuente a capacitor, pero el electrolitico es de alto valor, y se ve un triac o algo asi de cabeza.

asi que no es lo convencional.
*al proximo que entre a preguntar algo asi haganlo sacar fotos varias asi obtenemso el circuito electronico de la placa che !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2012)

es distinto al que tengo yo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

es un capacitor de 68pF tengo uno igual es rosa como ese y si *fernando* es un dimmer electronico la banda negra es la tension de trabajo si consigo el cel mañana le saco una foto 

posdata: demore porque no pude abri la imagen


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 14, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Fer, no entendi eso



 Solo fue un pequeño toque de sarcasmo nada mas


----------



## random007 (Dic 18, 2015)

Buenas hermanos vengo a hacerles una pregunta quizás un poco tonta para ustedes pero la verdad es que no he dado con quien pueda darme una respuesta clara de este componente:







A simple vista parece una resistencia pero tengo mis dudas de que lo sea porque es muy dura y difícil de romper, es un componente de un cargador de laptop por lo que a simple vista parece una resistencia, al parecer tuvo un choque con un condensador que tiene cerca:






Pero cuando en la placa del circuito la volteamos se puede leer "R15" justo debajo del componente por lo que DEBERIA ser una resistencia:






A pesar de todo *SE ME HA HECHO IMPOSIBLE* calcular los Ohms de esta "resistencia" a pesar de que los colores son visibles aún no he podido dar con el valor exacto debido a que todos los calculadores de resistencias me dan resultados distintos y en algunos ni siquiera es posible colocar la banda negra desde el comienzo.

Por ello es que quizá dije ¿Sera un inductor encapsulado? 

La verdad no sé dejare que los expertos juzguen


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 18, 2015)

Quizá una resistencia de 0.68 Ohms 5%, la banda negra es 0


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 18, 2015)

como dice NUYEL, es una resistencia de 0.68 OHMS. Después que soldes el repuesto, ponle silicon a todo el resistor, para que no vuelva a suceder otra vez el corto.


----------



## random007 (Dic 18, 2015)

Nuyel dijo:


> Quizá una resistencia de 0.68 Ohms 5%, la banda negra es 0





ruben90 dijo:


> como dice NUYEL, es una resistencia de 0.68 OHMS. Después que soldes el repuesto, ponle silicon a todo el resistor, para que no vuelva a suceder otra vez el corto.



Muchas gracias! Ustedes de seguro saben más que yo, por lo pronto ahora pregunto ¿Existen ese tipo de resistencias por allí en los comercios? ¿Y porque es un poco más grande que las resistencias comunes? 

En caso de no conseguir una de esas ¿Que aproximado podría aplicar?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 18, 2015)

Pues que la venden, la venden, y aquí en México cuestan como $1, y el tamaño se debe a la potencia que debe disipar, existen de 250mW, 500mW, 1W, 2W y 3W para ese tipo de resistencias, de más potencia hay, pero son las de alambre (unas blancas).

Para qué sirve?, pues muchos lo usan como fusible (fusistor), cuando llegan a su valor maximo, se calientan tanto que revientan o se abren, o como limitador de corriente, no excedera dicho valor (ley de ohm (I = V/R).

Si no llegaras a encontrar el valor exacto, prueba colocando 2 resistencias de 1 ohm, así conseguirás un valor de 0.5 ohms. Sobre la potencia de la resistencia, no sabría decirte. Prueba con las de 1/2 watt, Suerte.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 19, 2015)

Yo creo que tiene q ser la misma ya que si le pones una más chica se calentara y se quemará esa que esta en la foto parece una de 1w.


----------



## palurdo (Dic 19, 2015)

Es lo que te han dicho. Esa resistencia normalmente va en el surtidor del MOSFET del primario. Es de bajo valor para que en condiciones normales no afecte casi al funcionamiento del MOSFET, pero de valor suficiente para limitar e impedir un exceso de corriente por el MOSFET por ejemplo en el arranque de la fuente o en sobrecarga. El problema es que si esa resistencia ha volado, es porque el MOSFET o alguno de los diodos del puente rectificador se encuentra en cortocircuito, por lo que si sólo cambias la resistencia, volverás a tener chispas...

Aprovecho el hilo para hacer una pregunta... No tenéis problemas para conseguir resistencias por debajo del ohm? Yo ya tengo un alijo de resistencias de 0.1 a 0.91 gracias a aliexpress, pero cuando me hacían falta fui a varias tiendas y no tenían el valor que buscaba, R27, sino que apenas tenían uno o dos valores por debajo de 1 ohm.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 6, 2018)

Buenos días, ¿podrían ayudarme a identificar el componente de la foto (perdón por la calidad, no puedo hacer fotos mejores)?  Es una fuente de alimentación de PC. Está situado tras el puente rectificador de diodos, junto a un condensador de poliéster de 1 uF, un bobinado toroidal muy grande y el condensador electrólitico principal de 330 uF.  Dicho condensador de poliéster emite vibración y no se soluciona cambiando el condensador por otro (por cierto, cada condensador que pongo tiene su propio soniquete característico).

¿Resistencia o inductancia?  Probablemente resistencia.  En la placa viene marcado como BR+.  Mi polímetro da 0.04 ohm (sin desoldar el componente de la placa, si lo desueldo estoy convencido de que sería incapaz de volver a colocarlo en su sitio).  Los colores son negro, azul, gris, dorado y azul.  Mide unos 18 mm de longitud y 6 mm de diámetro aprox. Si es una resistencia, ¿de qué potencia?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## tiago (Ago 6, 2018)

¿Por que no podrías volver a ponerlo en su sitio?
Saca la foto un poco mas alejado, que entre en foco. Y una panorámica de la placa donde está ubicado el componente.
¿Cual es el problema de la fuente? ¿Que tipo de fuente es?

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Eso no es un capacitor eso es una Resistencia probablemente de .68ohm


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 6, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Por que no podrías volver a ponerlo en su sitio?
> Saca la foto un poco mas alejado, que entre en foco. Y una panorámica de la placa donde está ubicado el componente.
> ¿Cual es el problema de la fuente? ¿Que tipo de fuente es?
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene muy difícil acceso.  Con un componente nuevo con las patas todavía sin cortar creo que si que podría acertar en los agujeros, pero para volver a poner ese tendría que quitar otros componentes y tengo poca práctica con el soldador.

La cámara de mi móvil es muy mala y ya está montada la fuente en el ordenador que, por cierto, es desde el que estoy escribiendo esto.  Es una típica fuente de alimentación conmutada ATX de PC, Thermaltake PurePower 460W Blue Light.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Eso no es un capacitor eso es una Resistencia probablemente de .68ohm



El condensador de poliester está quitado en esa foto, va delante de la resistencia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018

Me desconcierta la forma tan imperfectamente cilíndrica y que el código de colores empiece con el color negro.


----------



## tiago (Ago 7, 2018)

Como te han dicho, parece una resistencia de bajo valor.
La potencia parece ser de unos 2 Wat.

Saludos.


----------



## aav (Ago 7, 2018)

Según me muestra el "Electronic toolkit", para resistencias de 5 bandas, siendo estas, como las veo yo, aunque con ciertas reservas (*)= NEGRO, AZUL,*GRIS*,DORADO,AZUL se trataría de una resistencia de 6,8 Ohm con tolerancia al 0,25%

(*) La reserva que tengo es que lo que he colocado como *GRIS* en realidad yo lo veo como *plateado* pero el soft no me deja poner plateado allí en el medio (tiene opciones limitadas en cada banda según qué puedan significar) y el más parecido que me da como opción, para la posición media, es el GRIS.

Sobre la potencia, por lo que se, no hay un código numérico, o de otro tipo, a la vista, y entonces habría que guiarse por el tamaño relativo y la familiaridad que se tenga con este componente (Parte de la experiencia), y esto lo entiendo así:

- (a) Habiendo un conjunto de resistencias que sabemos del mismo valor pero que tienen distinto tamaño en principio las de mayor tamaño _debería corresponder_ a una mayor potencia de disipación -esto así, "suelto", no sirve de mucho 

- (b) Las potencias más altas suelen ser del tipo paralelepídeos con *exterior* cerámico o de aglutinados vítreos y por lo que veo, adquieren esa forma a partir de los 5W (5, 10, 15, 20 son las que he visto, puede que haya mayores) pero no he visto menores -en potencia- con ese formato y a la vez constitución, es decir _*no creo*_ que haya de 2W, 1W, 0,5 y menos. Hay cilíndricas cerámico-vítreas de potencias mayores y menores (aunque nunca he visto "muy chicas") y quizás las haya para las que yo veo del tipo "rectangular" pero por estos pagos no parecen ser usuales.

Todo eso para decir que yo también creo que es una resistencia de 2W, en el menor de los casos 1W 

Sobre formatos de resistencias y la, si me permiten, ambigüedad de su correlación con potencia, les sugiero ver a los novatos como yo: La potencia en las resistencias comunes | Inventable

También este video 




El "Electronic toolkit" lo tengo en el TE móvil y lo he bajado del repositorio de gratuitos de Android (También tengo el "ElectroDroid")

El asunto es que esto me dió la oportunidad de aprender varias cosas, entre ellas confirmar que es relevante saber dónde está ubicado el componente respecto de otros para conjeturar sobre su función, mejor aún conocer el diagrama y mucho, pero mucho mejor (todo esto bastante obvio), saber de electrónica y en particular del tipo de conjunto en que ese componente está.  Pero, creo hay algo más, a continuación les dejo una imagen con tres resultados posibles de valor de la resistencia en cuestión si tenemos, por cualquier razón, una percepción distorsionada del color (Por causas del que ve, por deterioro de la banda, lo que sea...)



Saludos a todos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Es un resistencia de .68ohms y si puesta te mide casi corto está bien.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2018)

El condensador de poliester probablemente sea de filtro en alterna.

La resistencia que no identificas es como dicen los compañeros, pero probablemente haga de fusible. No se 
ve como esta conectado a la placa.

saca mejor foto como te indicaron, y de ambos lados de la placa.

El ruido que escuchas, estas seguro que viene del condensador?


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Es un resistencia de .68ohms y si puesta te mide casi corto está bien.



No tengo claro la razón por la que dos o tres miembros del foro hayan afirmado o consentido que la resistencia de la foto es de 0,68 Ohm (.68), ¿serían tan amables de explicarme la razón en base al código de colores que ven?.

Para mi es de 5 bandas, de valor 6,8 ohm con tolerancia 0,25% (Resistencia de cinco bandas, con primera en negro y última en azul y en este orden: NEGRO, AZUL,*GRIS*,DORADO,AZUL.

Aclaro que yo veo NEGRO, AZUL,*PLATEADO*,DORADO,AZUL pero no parece posible que el plateado sea colocado en la 3ra posición según los calculadores de resistencias.

¿Y si el orden no fuera ese si no el inverso?, ante todo no he encontrado sistemas de 5 bandas en que el último color pueda ser negro...

Por otro lado para que sea de 0,68 ohm en 5 bandas debería ser (Finalizando en azul) y la banda anterior (4ta) *yo la veo dorada*

​


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Si tiene la banda de plata siempre por debajo de 1, si tiene dorado es por encima de 1 y si a eso le sumamos que mide 0.04ohms es mucho mas probable que sea .68ohms.


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Si tiene la banda de plata siempre por debajo de 1, si tiene dorado es por encima de 1 y si a eso le sumamos que mide 0.04ohms es mucho mas probable que sea .68ohms.



Gracias por tu respuesta. Estoy aprendiendo electrónica y esta interpretación del código no la conocía y no la ví en mis búsquedas. Me refiero a _"...Si tiene la banda de plata siempre por debajo de 1, si tiene dorado es por encima de 1..."_

Me surge preguntarte en qué posición la existencia de esas bandas determina que el rango sea mayor o menor 1 que es lo que he entendido.

Haciendo una pruebas rápidas en calculadores esa regla que enuncias (del <1 y >1) _*parece cumplirse cuando dorado/plateado es la última banda*_ (En 4 bandas) (Creo que hay razones para esto pero las dejaré de lado por ahora) pero en este caso la última banda la veo azul y yo cuento 5 bandas y dorado es un código admisible en 5 bandas cuando está en la 4ta posición con lo que la interpretación que hago en el mensaje #6 es posible y, en mi opinión, preferible (6,8 ohm con tolerancia 0,25%).

Sobre la última parte de tu mensaje_ "...y si a eso le sumamos que mide 0.04 ohms es mucho más probable que sea .68 ohms..."_ me surge la duda que sea una posibilidad válida aceptar el resultado de esa medición, por dos razones: (1) Midió sin desoldar de la placa y, creo yo, es "regla general" que no debe confiarse en esas mediciones, una de las primeras cosas que le recomendaron fue que soltara al menos una pata para medir y (2) aunque desoldara la pata, o que sin desoldarla no hubiera influencia y sea uno u otro valor, el que fuera es un valor bajo (Inferior a 100 ohm, incluso, y obvio, inferior a 10 ohm) la medición que hace está sometida a un error notable (del orden de magnitud de la medición), el dice que usa un polímetro (multímetro) y me sorprendería que en las escalas más bajas, aún de los mejores equipos, pudiera medirse con confianza un valor menor a 10 ohm. Entiendo que hay que desestimar esa parte de los datos.


Edición: Me he buscado (hoy ando con tiempo) unos diagramas de fuentes PC y veo que en varias hay filtros de entrada con resistencias y capacitores (como los mencionados) y los valores de esas resistencias están en el orden de cientos de Kohm... (Una de las interpretaciones por color es de una R con ese orden de magnitud pero NO digo que lo sea, no tengo ni datos ni conocimiento para hacerlo)


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Siempre se hace una aproximación midiendo con el componente soldado, si esa lectura esta fuera de rango normal, segun el componente y segun circuito, se levanta una pata y se mide en el aire, ademas, al analizar en donde se encuentra la resistencia se podría determinar si el valor mas "coherente" es del orden de unas centesimas de ohms o muy por encima de esos valores, incluso en su construcción muchas veces se logra ver como un espiral de alambre grueso que nos denota un valor muy bajo, como ser este caso si se presta atención a la foto, la calida no ayuda, tiene "algo en el medio del cuerpo que pareciera deformar lo cilindrico de su forma.


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> "...al analizar en donde se encuentra la resistencia se podría determinar si el valor mas "coherente" es del orden de unas centesimas de ohms o muy por encima de esos valores...".



Ahí escribí (editando) algo en el anterior post que probablemente no has visto y que especula con esa posibilidad, pero en mi caso que sea un valor notablemente mayor (Da con una variante posible del código de color de 5 bandas, ver el extremo derecho del final del mnsj #6)




sergiot dijo:


> incluso en su construcción muchas veces se logra ver como un espiral de alambre grueso que nos denota un valor muy bajo, como ser este caso si se presta atención a la foto, la calida no ayuda, tiene "algo en el medio del cuerpo que pareciera deformar lo cilindrico de su forma.



Esto es una idea que me parece interesante y atendible; que ese cilindro-mal formado que se ve sea expresión del enrollado de un alambre recubierto de material más o menos flexible y que de allí se deduzca que se trata de una resistencia baja (Como si fueran unos pocos mm de nichrome). Me parece una buena apreciación.

Sin embargo ninguna de estas ideas, me parece a mi contradice el "código de colores que se ve". A pesar de la baja calidad creo que todos vemos que son 5 (cinco) bandas y más allá de_ detalles -ya señalados-_ todos vemos los mismos colores, ¿no? y el último color es azul.

Sigo pensando que nadie ha explicado cómo de las bandas que se ven se deduce que la resistencia es de 0,68 ohm. Muchos lo ha afirmado (o no lo han negado) pero nadie explica de dónde lo deducen, que tiene que ser de lo que ven (aunque no sea muy claro) y de lo que saben (estructuras de diseño de fuentes p/ej).


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Me ha sucedido varias veces este problema, las muchas decadas de reparaciones hacen que desconfie de todo, incluso de las reglas de colores, ni hablar de los circuitos que no coinciden los valores del dibujo con la realidad, pero eso es otra historia.
El problema de las resistencia de 5 bandas es que son muy confusas de leer, son la que se conocen tambien como alta presión, en los tester era muy común verlas ya que se usan valores no comerciales, entoces con 5 bandas podiamos encontrar resistencias de 23500 ohms, al ser un instrumento de medición no vale el arreglo comercial de los valores.
La lectura siempre empieza del lado contrario al negro, ya que con "0" no comienza ningún valor, por mas que sea 0.68, ese 0, se lo da el multiplicador, en este caso plata y sabemos que la plata multiplica por 0.01


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Me ha sucedido varias veces este problema, las muchas decadas de reparaciones hacen que desconfie de todo, incluso de las reglas de colores, ni hablar de los circuitos que no coinciden los valores del dibujo con la realidad, pero eso es otra historia.



¡Vaya!, espero que el mundo de las afirmaciones en electrónica no comienza a tambalear.

Tengo claro que se requieren conocimientos para dar contexto a algún dato que, entre tantos, no se ajusta.

Sin embargo no se debería escapar que _si todo está sometido a acciones para relativizarlo_ _en función de otras afirmaciones_, no deberíamos olvidar que esas otras también serían susceptibles de ser relativizadas y así. Por suerte los equipos electrónicos (la mayoría la mayor parte del tiempo) funcionan y se reparan si no lo hacen, así que algo firme debe haber 




sergiot dijo:


> El problema de las resistencia de 5 bandas es que son muy confusas de leer, son la que se conocen tambien como alta presión, en los tester era muy común verlas ya que se usan valores no comerciales, entonces con 5 bandas podíamos encontrar resistencias de 23500 ohms, al ser un instrumento de medición no vale el arreglo comercial de los valores.



Comprendo, son difíciles de leer, espero que no imposibles.




sergiot dijo:


> La lectura siempre empieza del lado contrario al negro, ya que con "0" no comienza ningún valor, por mas que sea 0.68, ese 0, se lo da el multiplicador, en este caso plata y sabemos que la plata multiplica por 0.01



Precisamente la afirmación que las de 5 bandas se empiezan a leer del lado contrario al negro está, creo yo, en duda. También la afirmación implícita sobre la imposibilidad de que el negro no pueda ser el color inicial.

No hay forma que leyéndola al revés (Azul primero, negro último) se configure 0,68 OHM

Esperemos.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Desde mi punto de vista busco primero que los colores multiplicadores estén al final, en este caso más próximo al azul es el dorado

Entonces deduzco que, como bien dicen, negro (0) azul (6) gris muy parecido al plateado (8) multiplicado por dorado (0.1ohm) con tolerancia azul (0.25%)  dando un resultado bastante acertado con la función que debería cumplir dicha resistencia

Sin ver más detalles de la placa, puede ser una resistencia fusible


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista busco primero que los colores multiplicadores estén al final, en este caso más próximo al azul es el dorado. Entonces deduzco que, como bien dicen, negro (0) azul (6) gris muy parecido al plateado (8) multiplicado por dorado (0.1ohm) con tolerancia azul (0.25%)  dando un resultado bastante acertado con la función que debería cumplir dicha resistencia
> Sin ver más detalles de la placa, puede ser una resistencia fusible



068 x 0,1 = 6,8 ohm ¿Estoy en lo cierto o te malinterpreto y afirmas 0,68 ohm?

En el mensaje #9 hay una versión de cómo serían las bandas de colores en una resistencia de 5 bandas para que resulte 0,68 ohm y eso no se condice con lo que se ve en la imagen de la consulta, aún a pesar de la calidad de la foto creo que se ven 5 bandas con bandas extremas negro y azul.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Sería de esa manera coherente nomás, ahora digo si, lo vieras como que el 0(cero) es un número multiplicable 

068 x 0.1
0.68

Lo que se ve normalmente es

0.68 x 0.1 dando un valor no razonable de 6.8 

Entonces afirmo que (y sin fundamentos de electrónica y solo usando mi razonamiento) es una resistencia de 0.68 ohmios 

Agradezco que me corrijan en caso de error u horror


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Sería de esa manera coherente nomás, ahora digo si, lo vieras como que el 0(cero) es un número multiplicable
> 068 x 0.1
> 0.68



Sí, el cero es un número multiplicable. Hay una "tabla del cero"   y el caso es el de "un cero a la izquierda" (arquetipo de nulidad e inexistencia) si se pone supongo que es para cumplir con la regla general que puede ser "pongamos 5 bandas" y para los números menores empecemos por cero para que el sistema de códigos pre-existentes siga siendo válido (3 y 4 bandas).

Igual 068 x 0,1 es 6,8 y no 0,68 como también lo es 68 x 0,1, el cero a la izquierda no cuenta, lo ponga o no lo ponga.




Emis dijo:


> Lo que se ve normalmente es 0.68 x 0.1 dando un valor no razonable de 6.8
> Entonces afirmo que (y sin fundamentos de electrónica y solo usando mi razonamiento) es una resistencia de 0.68 ohmios
> Agradezco que me corrijan en caso de error u horror



No entiendo. Igual creo que hay que fijarse en el párrafo anterior 068 o 68 x 0,1 da 6,8 (Y por otra parte ese "punto" . que apareción en el 0.68 no tiene sentido a menos que expliques de dónde sale)


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Podría explicar lo que entiendo por la multiplicación que no es multiplicación, sino la cantidad de cero a agregar

068 x 2 suponiendo color rojo
06800 o 6.800 ohmios

068 x 1 color marrón
0680 o 680

068 x 0 color negro
068 o 68 

068 / 10 o x 0.1 
Ya no me da la cuenta


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Señores, tengan en cuenta que ninguna tabla o calculadora online admite la plata en la tercer banda, y ese dato es concluyente.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Estás en lo cierto 

Caso muy parecido :



Resistencias de muy bajo valor

Ahora sí estoy con más dudas que antes


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

En esas tenes plata y dorado juntas, o por lo menos asi lo veo yo, en ese caso podría ser de 0.1ohms con 5% de tolerancia y la banda azul el coheficiente de temperatura.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Ya hemos visto en el Foro resistencias de éste tipo con colores de bandas "no permitidos" , habría que buscar un poco cuanto medían a tester . . .


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Señores, tengan en cuenta que ninguna tabla o calculadora online admite la plata en la tercer banda, y ese dato es concluyente.



Por eso asumí en su momento que la tercera banda era gris y no plata,  y creo no es tan arbitrario hacerlo si consideramos que la apreciación del "color plata" en esa posición _está generada, creo yo, por el brillo del lomo de la deformación iluminada por quien saca la foto_.

Si en esa posición aceptamos *gris* y no *plata* empieza todo a tener un poco más de sentido.




sergiot dijo:


> En esas tenes plata y dorado juntas, o por lo menos asi lo veo yo, en ese caso podría ser de 0.1ohms con 5% de tolerancia y la banda azul el coeficiente de temperatura.



Sin embargo según se (pero puede no ser cierto por exceso de generalización) los coeficientes de temperatura *aparecen en las resistencias de código de 6 bandas *y no en las de 5.

Un ejemplo de código en 6 bandas con coeficiente de temperatura puede verse aquí mismo otro en este enlace y allí se cita lo siguiente:

"*6 band resistors *In the case of 6 band resistors, this calculator assumes the 6th band is used to indicate the thermal coefficient. In some rare cases the 6th band can also indicate the reliability of the resistor. For more information visit the main page on the resistor color code. ..."



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 8, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya hemos visto en el Foro resistencias de éste tipo con colores de bandas "no permitidos" , habría que buscar un poco cuanto medían a tester . . .



¿Será por casualidad este hilo? [Resistencia fusible en una fuente HP.]


Siguiendo: allaboutciruits dice una cosa que puede parecer CONTRADICTORIA con respecto a resistorguide (lo pongo en inglés)

*Color Code Exceptions*
*5 Band Resistor with a 4th Band of Gold or Silver*
Five band resistors with a fourth band of silver or gold form an exception, and are utilized on specific or older resistors. The first two bands represent the significant digits, the third band is a multiplication factor, the fourth band is for tolerance and the fifth band is for the temperature coefficient (ppm/K).

Pero en ese caso no podría empezar en NEGRO una resistencia de 5 bandas - Y ellos mismos dicen un poco más arriba del párrafo que pegué que el negro no puede ocupar la 1ra posición) que es el caso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Si , ese y algún otro post mas ; fijate que hay dos doradas , una en posición no permitida.

Creo que se leen con el código de 4 barras y la quinta es el coeficiente de temperatura.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 8, 2018)

Cuántas respuestas, qué bien.  Les prometo que el misterio se acabará resolviendo.

Lo primero quiero corregir un dato erróneo que puse en mi mensaje y es que no debí de interpretar bien la información que me daba el multímetro sobre el valor de la resistencia.  Ahora creo que debió de ser 0.4 ohm (en vez de 0.04) porque acabo de medir la resistencia de las propias sondas del multímetro y el display muestra 00.4, que son 0.4 ohm.  Eso implica que el valor de la resistencia es 0 ohm.  Además, dispongo de una resistencia de 4.7 ohm teóricos que son 5.1 ohm según el multímetro, y de otra de 2.7 ohm teóricos que son 3.1 ohm según el multímetro.

Este fin de semana volveré a desarmar la fuente e intentaré desoldar el pin más accesible para medir bien la resistencia.  Y haré mejores fotos.

El método utilizado para identificar el origen del ruido es el de la "cornetilla de papel" (acabo de bautizarlo así).  Se basa en coger una hoja de papel din A4 y enrrollarlo a modo de corneta/embudo, con el lado grande puesto en la oreja y con el pequeño en el componente (acercarse a una fuente de alimentación abierta y en funcionamiento es peligroso...).  Estoy convencido de que es el condensador de poliéster el que hace el ruido y de que la culpa es de otro componente.

Los colores vistos por mí eran negro, azul, plateado, dorado y azul.  Creo que la tercera posición del plateado sólo se puede interpretar como gris.  Yo sólo acierto a leerlos como 6.8 ohm, pero el problema es que busco fotos en google de resistencias de 6.8 ohm y empiezan por azul, gris y negro.

Aquí una de 6.8 ohm (azul, gris, negro, plateado...):



Y aquí una de 6.8 megaohm (azul, gris, negro, amarillo...):



La forma que tiene no la he visto en ningún sitio, parece el muñeco de "Michelín".


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , ese y algún otro post mas ; fijate que hay dos doradas , una en posición no permitida.
> 
> Creo que se leen con el código de 4 barras y la quinta es el coeficiente de temperatura.




Ahí agregué, en el pie del mensaje #25 (creo que apresuradamente porque se va a perder en el pasado) una posible explicación de las "posiciones no permitidas", hay que leer los enlaces: allaboutciruits que dice una cosa que puede parecer CONTRADICTORIA con respecto a resistorguide (lo puse en inglés)  pero tiene sentido aunque es a primera vista un tanto hermético, algo como excepciones de las excepciones (Nah!, es broma, pero no vayan a creer que mucha....) Algo como: Si es una resistencia muy vieja de 5 bandas la última es la del coeficiente de temperatura PERO en ese caso la primera banda no es nunca negra.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 8, 2018)

Por cierto, a la hora o a las dos horas de estar en funcionamiento, el ruido desaparece.  Y si, desaparecido el ruido, apagas el ordenador y lo enciendes una hora después, no hay ruido, pero si lo enciendes un día después el ruido ha vuelto.


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

jd2135 dijo:


> Por cierto, a la hora o a las dos horas de estar en funcionamiento, el ruido desaparece.  Y si, desaparecido el ruido, apagas el ordenador y lo enciendes una hora después, no hay ruido, pero si lo enciendes un día después el ruido ha vuelto.



¿Dilatación? (asociada a calentamiento) ...no es inverosímil, habría que ver cómo es el mecanismo real de generación del ruido (pero algo suelto "siempre" hace ruido) se calienta, dilata, se acomoda, se enfría, se suelta, por decir algo). Apúrate a patentar el método de la cornetita o cucurucho que en épocas de vacas flacas están los tiburones al acecho 

Y sobre las fotos que mostraste antes mira detenidamente las siguiente (No hay truco) ambas generadas con el mismo calculador, ambas de 6,8 ohm, ¡ambas de 5 bandas! pero diferentes en su "bandeado", la izquierda es como las fotos que enviaste ahora (No la original) y la derecha es con los colores que algunos vemos en la foto del original...


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

La mejor forma de saber es medir, siempre me he topado con resistecias que no coinciden con ningún tipo de código, tengo cartas de todas las que existen, y en la otra casa tengo desde resisencias extraidas y fotos de resistencias cuya nomnclatura no se corresponde con nada, por más que las calculadoras te den un valor debido a eso no queda otro camino que medir para estar 100% seguro


----------



## aav (Ago 8, 2018)

No se si es el caso que la solución final sea medir, y no haya otra, y esa es la 100% segura (exagero, sí), tampoco afirmo que no sirva medir, en ciencia el experimento es central, y esto no deja de ser ciencia aplicada, una tecnología, así que medir es muy probablemente parte de la solución, eso sí, si se pudiera hacer bien.

Lo que sugiero es que en este caso esa afirmación está asediada en su validez por algunos aspectos que creo hay que considerar antes de dar por cerrado el asunto previo y "esperar la medición", me explico, pienso que estamos hablando de un componente usado (en un ambiente "con problemas"), que tiene una forma extraña, o más bien que quizás ha perdido la forma -el muñequito Michelin lo llamaron- (¿signo de deterioro?) y que se asume que, sea lo que sea, "es un valor bajo" (aceptemos eso por ahora) eso, de ser cierto implicaría medir -con multímetro por lo que parece- con un nivel de error que quizás esté en el orden de magnitud de lo que se quiere medir (*) o al menos sea un % importante del valor que se mide por medios "convencionales" así que no se si aquí se cumple eso de que podemos "medir bien".

Por otro lado tenemos una codificación visible sin signos de deterioro (aunque la imagen general no es buena, la falta de foco es evidente) que, si aceptamos que es gris en vez de plateada en su tercera banda, deja de ser una codificación extraña y se vuelve, en mi opinión, normal o aceptable para un código de 5 bandas.

¿Hay razones para aceptar el cambio de gris a plateado? Creo que sí, descartemos que el cambio no sea forzado o absurdo: No queremos reemplazar el plateado por marrón, ni por verde, menos por rojo, no queremos cambiar para que se ajuste a nuestros deseos, cambiamos por gris, que se parece y que más se parecería si el reflejo nos lo hiciera ver brillante, de apariencia metálica que, creo yo, es el caso (Aquí tomarse un minuto para ver la foto por favor) #1 

¿Esto soluciona el asunto?, por cierto no, como se señala los códigos son muy generales, muy abarcativos y cada uno -por lo que veo- ha tratado de contener al anterior respetando por ejemplo el valor de los colores (negro=0; azul=6 y así siguiendo con lo posicional donde se hicieron algunas concesiones) pero esa evolución de tres bandas, a cuatro, a cinco y luego a seis, que agrega información, que refleja complejidad y que brinda cada vez más información tiene algunas excepciones y curiosidades, quizás algunas incógnitas pero, creo yo, no tiene misterios ni hermetismo, es cognoscible, y por tanto no renunciaría a usar la información que nos brinda (con las reservas debidas).

Hoy subi una imagen de dos resistencias de 6,8 ohm, ambas con 5 bandas, y coloreado de las mismas semejante, parecido, *pero no idéntico* y no solo en la última banda. Ver: #30

Por otro lado: ¿Puede haber errores?, y sí, el que armó la fuente pudo haber sido daltónico o estar apurado o ambas cosas (hoy he visto un artículo sobre códigos de resistencias y daltonismo) y poner allí una resistencia de 6,8 ohm de 0,25%  cuando el diagrama (¡no olvidar el diagrama!) le decía que iba una de 0,68 ohm al 2% o, más improbable, una de 680 Kohm sin banda de tolerancia (¿20%?) y luego esa fuente no pasó una buena revisión de calidad y hoy lo tenemos al listero mencionando "un ruidito" evaluado con una cornetita de papel (genial)

Qué gran valor tiene: (1) pedir unas fotos buenas (2) pedir una vista en detalle y una general, de ambos lados (3) pedir el diagrama (4) Pedir datos, qué hace, qué parece que hace, que tiene al lado...

Conclusión, me estoy divirtiendo y aprendiendo lo básico creo que en profundidad, creo también que voy a tardar 100 años, pero me congratulo que lo que se aplica en otras tecnologías -sobre todo un modo de encarar el análisis- se puede aplicar a la electrónica, y sirve;  ¡qué grande!

(*) 
Sobre el error de medición de resistencias en valores bajos (escala de 200 ohm en un multímetro chino de los baratitos, un 830)
Rango: 200 ohm; Resolución: 100 m ohm; Error: ±1.0% de rgd ± 8 Dígitos - Considerando la resolución declarada de 100 mohm (miliohms) o 0,1 ohm y que la lectura sería de 0,87 ohm =====> [(0,01 x 0,87)+ (8 x 0,1)] = 0,009 + 0,8 =*~ +/- 0,81 de error para medir 0,87!!!!! redondeando*

Sobre el error de medición de resistencias en valores bajos (escala de 200 ohm en un multímetro de calidad, un FLUKE 87 V)
Rango hasta: 500,00Ω ; Resolución 0,01Ω Error= 0,05 % + 10 dígitos -  Considerando la resolución declarada de 10 mohm (miliohms) o 0,01 ohm y que la lectura sería de 0,87 ohm =====> [(0,0005 x 0,87)+ (10 x 0,01)] = 0,000435 + 0,1 =*~ +/- 0,1004 de error para medir 0,87 bastante mejor*

*Comentario al margen, en Argentina un 830B cuesta unos U$S 4,00 y un FLUKE nuevo cerca de U$S 1000,00 (muy variable pero en torno de U$S 500 en USA)*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Cuando tenes dudas, lo mejor es sacar el componente y medirlo fuera sobre todo cuando son de bajo valor ya sea una resistencia y o un capacitor.
En mi caso particular poseo una variada variedad de instrumentos y utilizo cada uno según lo que necesito y la importancia de la medición y las necesidades de precisión que necesite.
Cuando uno sabe lo que hace que mide y que espera las cosas son sencillas no hay misterios


----------



## sergiot (Ago 9, 2018)

Jamás vi tanta discusión por una simple resistencia!! se saca y se mide afuera, y se terminan las dudas. Por otro lado que un capacitor haga ruido, nunca lo vi, si que por culpa de un capacitor fuera de capacidad o con fugas genere que la fuente trabaje fuera de frecuencia, si, o que un mal filtrado genere que el transformador "vibre" mas de los normal, si.


----------



## tiago (Ago 9, 2018)

Esos sonidos en tales frecuencias son difíciles de localizar, parecen venir de todas partes.
La resistencia se saca, se mide y punto. Si no tenemos un medidor de precisión, pues nada, no tendremos precisión, pero la lectura si que nos dará la razón o no a si el código de colores corresponde a lo que pensamos.

El anillo que por ahí se está interpretando como una tolerancia del .25%, es casi con toda seguridad un coeficiente de temperatura, como se ha comentado, pero si no tenemos idea de la ubicación exacta de tal componente en el circuito, no podemos mas que elucubrar mientras tomamos café o té con pastas.

Además el interesado no ha vuelto a por mas información o para aportar nuevos datos.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Hay dos visiones del problema , la que corresponde al reparador que debe reemplazar una resistencia de éste tipo dañada  . . . y otra de curiosidad y filosofía entrópica entálpica trascendental  universal jajajaja

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot (Ago 9, 2018)

Claro!!... de cual sapo están lamiendo??... con el que tengo yo no me sale asi... jajajajaja


----------



## Emis (Ago 9, 2018)

Me vale más la curiosidad y filosofía entrópica entálpica trascendental universal de curiosidad específica, conste que solo uso el razonamiento y no conozco del tema pero me gusta saber de qué se trata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Mientras, se da la opción que algún fabricante se haya  desentendido en los códigos de colores conocidos , o que sean fallas de fabricación y que el armador de las fuentes aprovechó por menor pre$io . . . 




sergiot dijo:


> Claro!!... de cual sapo están lamiendo??... con el que tengo yo no me sale asi... jajajajaja



 Aparentemente lo de besar a un sapo para convertirlo en príncipe azul , viene de ahí , besaban sapos y . . . amanecían con un príncipe, o una princesa, o los 7 enanitos, o el jorobado de Notre Dame.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 9, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Además el interesado no ha vuelto a por mas información o para aportar nuevos datos.



Hace menos de 24 horas de mi último mensaje...  Lamento no poder dar más datos pero como ya he dicho esta fuente de alimentación es la del ordenador que uso todos los días durante las escasas 1 o 2 horas que me permite mi tiempo libre tras volver a casa del trabajo. Hasta el fin de semana no podré volver a desmontarla.



sergiot dijo:


> Por otro lado que un capacitor haga ruido, nunca lo vi,



A continuación extraigo un párrafo de un documento oficial de TDK sobre condensadores de película (de poliéster en mi caso) que habla sobre el ruido que pueden generar:

TDK - Film Capacitors

"6.4    Buzz noise
Under AC regime, buzzing noise is produced in film capacitors by the mechanical vibration of the
films, due to the Coulomb force existing between electrodes of opposite polarity. Buzz noise be-
comes louder if the applied voltage waveform presents distortion and/or high frequency harmon-
ics.
Buzz noise does not affect the capacitor structure, nor its electrical characteristics or reliability."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

En Cagastellano eso quiere decir que vienen armados-enrollados flojitos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 9, 2018)

jajajaja es verdad son flojitos, en 40 años de reparar porquerias electronicas nunca escuché que un capacitor me "hable", pero bueno, todo es posible, los he visto llorar acido o chorrear brea, pero ruidos aun estando secos, nunca. Creo que empezó la etapa de vender humo.


----------



## aav (Ago 9, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Esos sonidos en tales frecuencias son difíciles de localizar, parecen venir de todas partes.
> La resistencia se saca, se mide y punto. Si no tenemos un medidor de precisión, pues nada, no tendremos precisión, pero la lectura si que nos dará la razón o no a si el código de colores corresponde a lo que pensamos.



Quizás la precisión del multímetro con que cuenta de para eso -que la medición sea decisoria- o no sea necesaria tanta como para que la medición no aporte (que espero que sí) - En el final del mensaje #32 hay una comparativa de qué puede esperarse midiendo con equipos de baja o alta precisión si la resistencia fuera como algunos afirman de 0,68 ohm




tiago dijo:


> "...pero si no tenemos idea de la ubicación exacta de tal componente en el circuito, no podemos mas que elucubrar mientras tomamos café o té con pastas..."



Cierto, elucubramos, y lo hacemos, al menos algunos, sin los apremios que podría tener un reparador, que aunque no sea este SU caso está acostumbrado a la falta de tiempo y a la necesidad de dedicar un tiempo "justo" a cada problema porque por más divertido y enriquecedor que sea (aún para él), en principio vive de su trabajo y de lo que "puede sacarle" a cada hora de su tiempo. Eso lo se.




tiago dijo:


> El anillo que por ahí se está interpretando como una tolerancia del .25%, es casi con toda seguridad un coeficiente de temperatura, como se ha comentado, pero....



¿Y entonces sería una resistencia de cuánto? Pregunto en serio, no quiero evitarme calcularla, ya lo he hecho y el resultado es sorprendente y quizás no lo esté haciendo bien; además me he encontrado con que en sitios tan prestigiosos como éste se dice que _cuando hay 5 bandas y la última es una que tipifica coeficiente de temperatura__ la primera NO puede ser negra__, _y ésta lo es.

Además ¿qué razones hay para no aceptar el valor de 6,8 ohm con .25%?,  dicen que _*hay colores y bandas extrañas o no permitidas.*_ Esto creo que NO es cierto, hay calculadores, varios, de sitios muy diferentes, que dan el mismo resultado sin recurrir a treta, truco, consideración o excepción alguna. *Sólo hay que aceptar que es una resistencia convencional de 5 bandas con los siguientes colores negro, azul, gris, dorado y azul*. ¡pero!, dicen: _*"todos" vemos plata al lado de dorado*_* (yo también veía eso). *Veamos que dice quien hace la consulta en el mensaje #1



jd2135 dijo:


> ...Los colores son negro, azul, gris, dorado y azul.  Mide unos 18 mm de longitud y 6 mm de diámetro aprox. Si es una resistencia, ¿de qué potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> jajajaja es verdad son flojitos, en 40 años de reparar porquerias electronicas nunca escuché que un capacitor me "hable", pero bueno, todo es posible, los he visto llorar acido o chorrear brea, pero ruidos aun estando secos, nunca. Creo que empezó la etapa de vender humo.


 
He escuchado capacitores de salida y hasta algún transistor de salida "cantando bajo el disipador"


----------



## aav (Ago 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He escuchado capacitores de salida y hasta algún transistor de salida "cantando bajo el disipador" [/MEDIA]



Un clásico, ésta y el baile con un perchero (Fred Astaire "El cumpleaños de la reina") mis favoritas-

Hablando de clásicos, Quevedo, él no dijo "para novedades los clásicos" pero le cabe, no hay duda.



Y para el final una de todos los tiempos; Quevedo también: "Dónde no hay justicia es peligroso tener razón"

Los números junto a las citas son de la wikiquote (Una enciclopedia de sentencias, aforismo y frases célebres)

Ah!, ¿el "dónde fueres haz lo que vieres" es de Cervantes no?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 9, 2018



sergiot dijo:


> ..., todo es posible, los he visto llorar acido o chorrear brea, pero ruidos aun estando secos, nunca. Creo que empezó la etapa de vender humo.



Creo que se refiere a un capacitor de poliester y presumo que tu hablas de electrolíticos.


----------



## tiago (Ago 9, 2018)

*aav, *recuerda que Quevedo también dijo: Hasta los sitios mas prestigiosos, como éste, no están exentos de incertidumbre*.*
Quevedo también me confesó una vez: Si estuviesemos de acuerdo siempre, aquí nunca pasaría nada.
Para todo lo demás, Off topic.
No hay ningún problema, declaramos que es una resistencia de .68 Ohm .25 %

*jd2135, *no me había fijado que habías posteado*. *
No hace falta que la desmontes, a ver si se va a estropear de verdad  no sabemos exactamente que valor tiene.
Puedes medirla, pero creo que te tienes que comprar un Fluke o un BK precisión.

Si el problema es el zumbido, vas a tener que experimentar un poco por "prueba y error" los componentes que te resulten sospechosos.

Salút.


----------



## aav (Ago 9, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> *aav, *
> No hay ningún problema, declaramos que es una resistencia de .68 Ohm .25 %



¿Y si en vez de _*declararla*_ de 0,68 Ohm *argumentamos* de cuánto es en base a la información disponible?


----------



## Emis (Ago 9, 2018)

Me encantaría que así fuera, estoy acostumbrado a ver esos colores en todo tipo de fuentes conmutadas, y en la mayoría la usan para sensar corriente

@aav  tienes esa información para poder entender como se calculan?


----------



## aav (Ago 9, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Me encantaría que así fuera, estoy acostumbrado a ver esos colores en todo tipo de fuentes conmutadas, y en la mayoría la usan para sensar corriente
> @aav  tienes esa información para poder entender como se calculan?



No, no la tengo; es más, *no se* que función tiene. 

Por otra parte *no creo* que con la información disponible puede hacerse mucho más que especular sobre su función pero pienso que no está mal hacerlo. Al menos creo que faltan (lo han pedido personas que parecen saber del asunto) por ejemplo: Mejores fotos, de arriba y de abajo, una vista de cerca -para detalles del componente- y también de lejos -para detalles de dónde está ubicado, cómo está conectado y qué tiene cerca. Pero por sobre todo (me) faltan conocimientos de electrónica como para asegurar cuál es su función.

Sí tengo algunos indicios sobre el valor que podría tener y algunos argumentos para cuestionar la posibilidad de que sean otros valores.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 10, 2018)

No voy a escribir mucho, estoy con el móvil...

DSC_0083.JPG

DSC_0084.JPG

DSC_0088.JPG

_20180810_202006.JPG

_20180810_202140.JPG

Soltando una pata el multímetro dice que R2 es de 0,4 ohm pero es que las sondas solas ya tienen 0,4 ohm, así que el valor de la resistencia R2 es 0 ohm.

C1 es el que vibra

Una cosa está clara, si era de 6,8 ohm, entonces ha muerto en cortocircuito, y si era de 0,68 omh también, porque si no el multímetro mediría 1,1 ohm. El problema es ahora decidir por cual reemplazarla.


----------



## aav (Ago 10, 2018)

jd2135 dijo:


> No voy a escribir mucho, estoy con el móvil...
> 
> Soltando una pata el multímetro dice que R2 es de 0,4 ohm pero es que las sondas solas ya tienen 0,4 ohm, así que el valor de la resistencia R2 es 0 ohm. C1 es el que vibra



OK, entiendo, cuando "cruzas las puntas" de prueba el multímetro ya marca 0,4 ohm y cuando mides con la resistencia suelta sus extremos también marca 0,4 ohm de allí a que supones que R2=0 ohm, como si fuera un corto (raro en R) o como si fuera un jumper. También podría ser un valor muy bajo (0,68 ohm como por aquí se dijo) y tu multímetro tener un error del orden de magnitud de lo que mides... aunque también sería raro que el error coincidiera en valor absoluto casi totalmente y fuera de signo contrario hay que reconocer que puede ser (Ver el mensaje #30 casi al final está el cálculo del caso). ¿Podrías comentar qué multímetro usas y si está midiendo bien, digamos, resistencias características bajas?.

La medida es lo que es, "0" o muy cerca de cero asumimos que dentro del error aceptable está bien, lo que sea, entonces ¿qué significan las bandas? y de allí en más un vagón de preguntas...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 10, 2018)

Podría ser una resistencia de 0.06 ohms, o estar en corto, cosa rara, pero no imposible, un par de veces me ha pasado.


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 10, 2018)

jd2135 dijo:


> dispongo de una resistencia de 4.7 ohm teóricos que son 5.1 ohm según el multímetro, y de otra de 2.7 ohm teóricos que son 3.1 ohm según el multímetro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2018)

La mejor manera es medirla con las patas apoyadas en los conectores del tester , sin cables si es necesario se le suelda un alambrecito en una punta.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2018)

Las resistencias no se ponen en corto circuito, aumentan su valor o se "abren"


----------



## jd2135 (Ago 11, 2018)

Los 0.4 ohm no los introducen las sondas sino el propio multímetro (tiene más de 20 años, Demestres 3801). Comprobado poniendo directamente las patas en los conectores del multímetro.

No creo que sea ni de 6,8 ni de 0,68 pero sí que podría ser de 0,06 interpretando el plateado como el multiplicador y el dorado como la tolerancia, ¿no?

Creo que tendré que empezar a buscar otro culpable...


----------



## sergiot (Ago 13, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Las resistencias no se ponen en corto circuito, aumentan su valor o se "abren"



Es verdad, pero lamento decirte que me pasó dos veces en mi vida, una en un tester digital y otra en una fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2018)

Porqu lo lamentas cada uno habla desde su experiencia yo lo hago desde la mía y la lógica, habra escepciones, por ejemplo una resistencia de secador o calefactor en si no se pued poner en corto.
Ahora si se produjo un incendio y el ollín la cubrio por completo allí puede ser, pero no es debido a la propia resistencia en si


----------



## Daniel altas (Abr 9, 2019)

Hola a todos necesito saber que componente es éste, parece una resistencia pero es azul y el código de colores está al revés ,  creo que es un fusible ya que está a la entrada. Es éste :


----------



## frica (Abr 10, 2019)

Intentando echar una mano. Si los colores son Marrón-Naranja-Negro y Rojo, entonces es una resistencia de 13 ohmios y 2% de tolerancia. Aunque viéndola ampliada parece que tiene una quinta banda azul en la parte superior. Si es así, entonces es una resistencia de 13 kohmios y 0,25% de tolerancia. Mira la web:

Calculador de Resistencias


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2019)

No está visible la primer banda de color, es una resistencia de alta presición, y no está al reves, son asi, si la banda mas alejada es de colo marron es al 1%.


----------



## Daniel altas (Abr 10, 2019)

Al mirar la resistencia se lee el codigo de derecha a izquierda seria azul rojo negro naranja y marron el problema es que no entiendo ese codigo ya q*UE* la tolerancia debe ser dorada plateada o simplemente no tener color
Lo otro es que esta conectada a la entrada del circuito *POR* lo q*UE* me da a pensar q*UE* es un fusible aunque de esto no estoy muy seguro


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 10, 2019)

620k...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2019)

Esta al revés?, si la volteas te queda al derecho, en la serigrafía que dice?


----------



## Daniel altas (Abr 11, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Esta al revés?, si la volteas te queda al derecho, en la serigrafía que dice?


Te queda azul rojo negro naranja y marron
No entiendo porque tiene 5 bandas siento las molestias es que soy nuevo en la electronica


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2019)

He visto resistencias con 7 bandas, no es tan raro 5 ni 6 bandas.
Me inclino por 620K como el flaco-urbano.
El marrón sería la tolerancia, un 1%.

No dices a que circuito pertenece y que significa "está a la entrada", con esos datos quizás los ingenieros te sacan de dudas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 11, 2019)

Hola, primero verifica en el circuito de que componente se trata. 
Acaso está dañado? Has hecho alguna medición?
Si es una resistencia, busca en una tabla de código de colores de 5 bandas.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2019)

Si no sabes tanto de electronica no cuestiones tanto lo que te están diciendo, la banda marron aislada del resto es la tolerancia, es al 1%, y como te dijeron tu resistencia es de 620Hohms, el negro naranja suman los 4 ceros que le tenes que agregar al 62 formado por el azul rojo.


----------



## Daniel altas (Abr 11, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, primero verifica en el circuito de que componente se trata.
> Acaso está dañado? Has hecho alguna medición?
> Si es una resistencia, busca en una tabla de código de colores de 5 bandas.


Se trata de un calentador electrico y si he realizadi mediciones y esa r me da circuito abierto


----------



## andrufg (May 8, 2020)

Buenas, les quiero preguntar por favor como puedo saber que tipo de resistencia es esta y su potencia, es de una fuente de poder para pc real de 450w, esta ubicada al lado del condensador o capacitor grande de la fuente, cuando la mido en el multimetro en la escala de ohm no me da ningun valor, mide 1.5cm y no he encontrado informacion sobre esos colores de las bandas, muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 8, 2020)

Hola.

Resistor: 27.9 Ohms .5% 

Mira aquí: Códigos de color de las resistencias|5 bandas

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (May 8, 2020)

Hola.

Hice el cálculo asumiendo 5 bandas de colores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 8, 2020)

Sería muy útil conocer donde va  ese resistor.


----------



## andrufg (May 8, 2020)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Resistor: 27.9 Ohms .5%
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, si es de 5 bandas, tenia la duda porque una parece plateada pero creo que es gris y da ese valor que me das


flaco-urbano dijo:


> Sería muy útil conocer donde va  ese resistor.


Ahi lo indico, esta justo al lado del condensador grande


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2020)

Hola.

Si puedes compra las dos resistencias (27.9 ohms, 0.5% )  y  (0.27 ohms, 5%)

Prueba primero con la resistencia de mayor valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 9, 2020)

Parece valer .27ohms



andrufg dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, si es de 5 bandas, tenia la duda porque una parece plateada pero creo que es gris y da ese valor que me das
> 
> Ahi lo indico, esta justo al lado del condensador grande


Cuándo te preguntan dónde va un componente, no se refiere a una referencia topográfica! Sino, el desempeño en el circuito. No nos dice nada que esté al lado de un condensador o un puente rectificador!!!


----------



## Rocsta33 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola, me podrian decir que valor tiene la resistencia que les adjunto .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

​Publica una imagen donde se distingan bien los colores


----------



## Rocsta33 (Ago 26, 2020)

marron ,rojo,plata,dorado,negro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

No me da el valor, ¿ Estas seguro de los colores ?



			https://www.digikey.com/es/resources/conversion-calculators/conversion-calculator-resistor-color-code-5-band


----------



## Rocsta33 (Ago 26, 2020)

a mi tampoco me da valor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

Rocsta33 dijo:


> a mi tampoco me da valor


¿ La controlaste con un multímetro ?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2020)

Para mi entender es 0.12Ω 5% debe tener algún coeficiente de temperatura representado por la banda de color Negro que desconozco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

0,12 Ohms


----------



## Rocsta33 (Ago 26, 2020)

es lo que me da con el multimetro mas o menos 0.4, pensé que era un valor muy bajo. Pero si es lo que dices 0.12 se acerca a lo que marca el tester.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2020)

Rocsta33 dijo:


> es lo que me da con el multimetro mas o menos 0.4, pensé que era un valor muy bajo. Pero si es lo que dices 0.12 se acerca a lo que marca el tester.



Debes restarle lo que te da al colocar las puntas en cortocircuito que rara ves es 0Ω y puede dar.

Para ese tipo de mediciones siempre es mejor colocar una corriente conocida circulando por ella y medir la caída de tensión que se produce y de allí despejar el valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2020)

Cortocircuitando el tester , da cero ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 26, 2020)

A esa medida, no es facil medir con un multimetro/tester comun, hay que usar uno que disponga de esa escala, o usar un circuito que creo que anda en el foro. O hacer como dice @ricbevi 

PD: Mayormente las resistencias se desvalorizan hacia arriba, es muuuuy raro que de mucho menos valor del que deberia


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2020)

realmente una rareza, podemos asumir que al ser la 5ta banda negra, el resistor sea de 4 bandas

aunque esta es de 0.015 Ω   Ω 1%  pero tampoco me da leerla al revez


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> realmente una rareza, podemos asumir que al ser la 5ta banda negra, el resistor sea de 4 bandas
> 
> aunque esta es de 0.015 Ω   Ω 1%  pero tampoco me da leerla al revez


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2020)

lo dice la señora


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 26, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para mi entender es 0.12Ω 5% debe tener algún coeficiente de temperatura representado por la banda de color Negro que desconozco.




Efectivamente  es de 0.12Ω al 5% resistencia de precisión, la 5 banda en este caso negro el TCR es de ± 250pp/K.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 27, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Efectivamente  es de 0.12Ω al 5% resistencia de precisión, la 5 banda en este caso negro el TCR es de ± 250pp/K.



Gracias. Me faltaba el valor para el color Negro del factor de variación por efecto de la temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## SounDreamGames (Sep 13, 2020)

Hola, como están? Tengo un problemita con una fuente, al parecer se recalentaron las resistencias, el problema es que cambiaron de color pero más o menos se ve.



Cuando procedo a tomar la medicion con el tester no arroja ningún resultado en ninguna escala de resistencia. ¿Alguien sabe cual puede ser el valor? Gracias.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 13, 2020)

0.56 ohms 5% de tolerancia.
En lo posible ponele una de mis potencia. Watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

4 colores :  Resistor: 0.56 Ohms 5% 

Si consideramos el verde de la punta + alambre 

5 colores :  Resistor: 5.56 Ohms 5%


----------



## Luis Bohorquez (Abr 9, 2021)

Es primera vez y no se los pasos a seguir.

Tengo una resistencia con en el código de colores amarillo-violeta-plata-oro-blanco y encapsulado gris claro. con el tester me da lectura de 0.47 Ohms, pero esa combinación de colores no encaja o corresponde con las tablas o códigos de colores que conozco, si alguien tiene un código que encaje, favor responder por esta vía , gracias de ante mano.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 10, 2021)

A veces hay data en el manual técnico del aparato ¿ en donde se encuentra tal cosa? o alguna foto enfocada del sector donde se encuentra puede dar pistas al respecto.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola.

Mira aquí:


			https://www.digikey.com/es/resources/conversion-calculators/conversion-calculator-resistor-color-code
		


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola, no tengo mucha idea sobre electrónica y me he encontrado una resistencia medio rara de 5 bandas y quisiera saber el valor de esta misma si me lo podriais facilitar os estaria muy agradecido. La resistencia es de un valor de no mas de 10ohm pero quisiera saber exactamente de que valor es.

Adjunto foto


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2021)

Buenas, diría que es de 5,6 Ohms. 
Indica los colores de las bandas para asegurarnos. 

Echa un vistazo al buscador, en el foro hay varios post sobre resistencias y "calculadores" de resistencias.


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 23, 2021)

Seguramente sea de 5,6 Ohm al medir con el tester me da 5,8ohm ¿Que colores pusistes? En las resistencias de 5 bandas no se por donde empezar, osea no se cual es el primero, el Amarillo o el blanco?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2021)

La resistencia parece cubierta con un barniz que cambia los colores.. 
Veo :
verde-azul-¿dorado? - ¿dorado?-blanco.


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 23, 2021)

¿Como la calculastes con el dorado? ¿El dorado es la tolerancia no? Se ve fatal ¿esos son los colores que has puesto para calcularla?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2021)

Primer dorado es un decimal (multiplica por 0,1) , segundo dorado la tolerancia (5%) , blanco es el coeficiente de temperatura (cuanto varía por grado centígrado)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2021)

La verdad es que ni me fijo en el color del multiplicador, ya lo hago por inercia.


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 23, 2021)

Gracias a todos por vuestra respuesta, es de 1/4 de W la resistencia no? o


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola.

Comprar dos resistores de 1/4 y 1/2 .



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 4, 2022)

Hola, quisiera saber el valor de estas resistencias, Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 4, 2022)

2.9K, 5%.
29Ohms, 0,5%.


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 4, 2022)

Gracias, estaba viendo que acá decían que las resistencias no entran en corto pero la de 2.9k me marca continuidad.


Jeremy dijo:


> Gracias, estaba viendo que acá decían que las resistencias no entran en corto pero la de 2.9k me marca continuidad.


Y que las de 5 bandas no pueden empezar con negro, no se mucho sobre eso


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2022)

Jeremy dijo:


> Gracias, estaba viendo que acá decían que las resistencias no entran en corto pero la de 2.9k me marca continuidad.



¿ Probaste desoldar, al menos, una de los pines para medirla ?

Normalmente lo que si se ponen en corto son los semiconductores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2022)

Primero informate si las resistencias se comienzan a leer desde la banda mas junta al extremo o desde la mas separada al extremo , con eso tendrás resuelto el problema !



Jeremy dijo:


> Gracias, estaba viendo que acá decían que las resistencias no entran en corto pero la de 2.9k me marca continuidad.



Entonces no es ese valor , aumentan de valor al recalentarlas , se abren en caso extremo , jamás se ponen en corto . . .  la estás midiendo con una pata desoldada o estás midiendo cualquier chorizo al medirla toda soldada ?


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Probaste desoldar, al menos, una de los pines para medirla ?
> 
> Normalmente lo que si se ponen en corto son los semiconductores.


Si, ya los saqué de la placa y las dos me dan continuidad 0.1ohm las dos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero informate si las resistencias se comienzan a leer desde la banda mas junta al extremo o desde la mas separada al extremo , con eso tendrás resuelto el problema !



Se comienzan a leer del extremo dónde la banda está mas junta al extremo y no separada.

En tu caso , el amarillo y el verde.




Jeremy dijo:


> Si, ya los saqué de la placa y las dos me dan continuidad 0.1 *O*hm las dos



No serán inductancias-bobinas ?


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 4, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se comienzan a leer del extremo dónde la banda está mas junta al extremo y no separada.
> 
> En tu caso , el amarillo y el verde.
> 
> ...


No creo porque en la placa dice R182 y R204

Es una placa de un inversor DC-AC Samlexpower de 600W PST-600-12 y no eh encontrado el diagrama de la placa no me aparece 

Lo que sucedió es que entró un jeco y se electrocutó dentro se quemaron 6 transistores Mosfet y no estoy seguro si estas resistencias también


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2022)

Yo buscaría por otro lado, esas resistencias no me dan desconfianza. Las resistencias no se ponen en corto.

Si miras en la primera foto, se puede apreciar una pista fina que sale, muy probablemente, de la resistencia, me suena mas que son resistencias "shunt" para medir la corriente de ahí a que sean de bajo valor.


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo buscaría por otro lado, esas resistencias no me dan desconfianza. Las resistencias no se ponen en corto.
> 
> Si miras en la primera foto, se puede apreciar una pista fina que sale, muy probablemente, de la resistencia, me suena mas que son resistencias "shunt" para medir la corriente de ahí a que sean de bajo valor.


🤔Ok, pero una shunt resiste voltaje alto? No había oído de ellas, entonces voy a sustituir los mosfet y veré si funciona, sino ya no se que podrá ser. 


Muchas gracias a todos los que se tomaron el tiempo de ayudarme


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2022)

Jeremy dijo:


> 🤔Ok, pero una shunt resiste voltaje alto?


La pregunta mas bien es si resiste una alta corriente y en caso de que no se funden/abren/rompen.


----------



## frica (Ene 5, 2022)

Yo tengo varias calculadoras online:

1) https://www.digikey.com/es/resource...ors/conversion-calculator-resistor-color-code
2) http://resistor.cherryjourney.pt/
3) Código de color resistencia de 5 bandas

Según la web 2) las bandas Amarillo - Rojo- Blanco  - Rojo - Negro --> *42,9 Kohm no standard.*

Pero si ya lo sacaste de la placa y te da 0,1 ohm, entonces ya me despista porque las resistencias no se ponen en corto. Quizá sean bobinas como dice el compañero.

A ver si este cuadro de colores ayuda, aunque la tercera banda parece que no puede ser blanco:



Y en esta estupenda web, dan más detalles sobre código de 5 colores:









						Código de color del inductor - Electronica Lugo
					

Un inductor establece un campo magnético cuando la corriente pasa a través de él. La mayoría de los inductores están en el rango de milli Henry (mH) o micro Henry (μH). Estos están disponibles con núcleos de aire, ferrita y hierro. En el mercado actual, hay varios inductores disponibles deLEER...



					electronicalugo.com


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 5, 2022)

Eso es lo raro de este componente, según la placa es resistencia y también porque los colores no pertenecen a un inductor, pero a la vez las resistencias no entran en corto, entonces? 


La de la foto está conectada entre la salida de la bobina y por ende no creo que se trate de un inductor o yo no sé


----------



## frica (Ene 5, 2022)

Localiza algún IC cercano y busca su número de parte. Quizá en el datasheet del IC aparezca ese componente misterioso y salgamos de dudas.


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 5, 2022)

No está conectado a ningún IC, está conectada entre el capacitor de 250V y la bobina, luego están conectados al source de 2 mosfet fda59n30
Y la otra está del Source del fda59n30 hacia una bobina creo y luego a la salida 120v AC

Y las dos marcan 0 ohm, serán shunt como dijo switchxxi


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2022)

Jeremy dijo:


> serán shunt como dijo switchxxi


Si lo que sea, no está conectado a ningún circuito, no es un Shunt.
Una resistencia Shunt se usa para monitorear la corriente y suele ir a algún pin de un CI (ISense) o a cualquier otra cosa que cumpla con la misma función.
Podría ser solamente una resistencia de amortiguación.


----------



## Jeremy (Ene 5, 2022)

Solo la de la foto está conectadas sus 2 terminales a esta sección donde hay un 2902 que es un Amplificador operacional cuádruple de baja potencia


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2022)

Efectivamente las resistencias de bajo valor son necesarias en los inversores.
Las usan para medir la corriente que pasa por el puente H y así modificar el ciclo de trabajo, son resistencias Shunt.

Si los transistores volaron fue por un corto marca diablo.

Solo reemplaza los transistores por unos iguales.
Y revisa que los drivers de los gate de los MOSFET no estén en corto.


----------



## WooCuba (Jun 24, 2022)

Me pueden ayudar con el valor de este Resistor (Amarillo-Violeta-Dorado-Dorado-Blanco) necesito buscar un reemplazo y me da abierto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2022)

Hola, es una resistencia de 4.7 Ohms, posiblemente de 2W.
Utiliza la tabla de código de colores de resistores.


----------



## WooCuba (Jun 24, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, es una resistencia de 4.7 Ohms, posiblemente de 2W.
> Utiliza la tabla de código de colores de resistores.


Gracias, que código de colores usaste, porque los que encontré ninguno me permitió esa combinación


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2022)

En ese mismo foro se ha tratado muchas veces. Busca un poquiiiiiiiiiito


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jun 24, 2022)

Hola.
Creo que la quinta banda debe ser la tolerancia, no sé qué tan antigua es la resistencia, quizá ese blanco era plateado.
Saludos.


----------



## WooCuba (Jun 24, 2022)

Gracias Alvaro, la duda es que según esta tabla y las demás que he encontrado, me quedaría así: 
Banda 1 | Banda 2 | Banda 3 | Banda 4 | Banda 5
Amarillo.   Violeta.   Dorado.   Dorado.    Plateado/Blanco.
      4               7              ??            0.1                +/- 10%
Cuál sería el valor de la banda 3? Ninguno?
Disculpa mi ignorancia, en las demás tablas no aparecía como opción el "Dorado" en la Banda 3


Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que la quinta banda debe ser la tolerancia, no sé qué tan antigua es la resistencia, quizá ese blanco era plateado.
> Saludos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284056


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jun 24, 2022)

Hola WooCuba. es verdad, no aparece una tercera banda dorada en las de cinco bandas.
También es posible que sea una de 4 bandas, con lo cual tendría sentido que la tercera y cuarta fueran doradas, y el valor sería el mismo.
Esa banda blanca en la quinta posición no tendría sentido... pero parece ser una tolerancia, la cual se imprime ligeramente alejada de las otras cuatro bandas, que es lo que se puede apreciar en la fotografía.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2022)

Es de 4 bandas , la última franja es solo el código de variación con la temperatura , si hubiera usado el buscador lo hubiera resuelto , 4.7 Ohms 5% 

Tema unificado.


----------



## jose camacho (Jun 28, 2022)

*E*ste enlace est*á *genial, para el c*á*lculo de valores de las resistencias El Resistor


----------



## jusecaal (Sep 27, 2022)

Ayuda*. N*o s*é* qu*é* valor es mi resistencia y no s*é* por cu*á*l reemplazar*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2022)

jusecaal dijo:


> Ayuda*. N*o s*é* qu*é* valor es mi resistencia y no s*é* por cu*á*l reemplazar*.*


0.22 Ohms. Metal Film.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2022)

El cambio de esa resistencia solo conducirá a la quemadura de la nueva. Si se ha quemado es por algún daño a otro u otros componentes.


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 10:38 AM)

alguien sabe de que valor es esta resistencia, esta conectada a la salida de un transformador chopper de la fuente de poder de un equipo de sonido sony, midiendo con el multimetro me da solo 3 ohmios , gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## sergiot (Jueves a las 11:12 AM)

Si la mediste con una pata levantada, tiene un valor logico según los colores.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 11:16 AM)

Estaría bien saber el modelo del equipo para buscar el manual de servicio.


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 11:30 AM)

Esque tenia duda de que lado se leen las barras puesto que tiene negro en ambos lados


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Estaría bien saber el modelo del equipo para buscar el manual de servicio.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Estaría bien saber el modelo del equipo para buscar el manual de servicio.


El problema esque en el manual de servicio de sony no aparece el diagrama de esta powerboard, y la e buscado como loco en internet sin resultados
El numero de la powerboard es 1-474-608-21 de sony, pero no encuentro el diagrama por ningun lado


----------



## switchxxi (Jueves a las 5:34 PM)

bathory3584 dijo:


> alguien sabe de que valor es esta resistencia, esta conectada a la salida de un transformador chopper



Pregunta tonta: viendo algunas fotos en internet: ¿ Estás seguro que es a la salida del transformador ? Porque parece mas una resistencia de sensado de corriente en el MOSFET de potencia con lo que 3 Ohms es un valor para nada fuera de lo común, ademas de que la primer franja es naranja.

Se me hace que el problema esta en otro lado. Un valor bajo de resistencia en una resistencia no es indicador de problemas, ya se hablo hasta el cansancio de que las resistencias no se ponen en "corto".


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 6:33 PM)

Disculpa por la pregunta tonta amigo, pero no todos nacemos ya con conocimientos de electronica, aunque no lo creas habemos algunos que comenzamos en esto


----------



## fabioosorio (Jueves a las 6:38 PM)

Compresión de texto amigo antes de ofenderse, así no va a ningún lado.

Repregunto la pregunta tonta, está seguro que es de salida?


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 6:47 PM)

Ese es el problema que tengo, este equipo lo tuvieron en otro taller y no lo pudieron reparar y parece que varios componrntes los volvieron a resoldar, pero he buscado el diagrama de esta powerboard y no está en ninguna parte, ni siquiera en los manuales de servicio de Sony, y por eso antes quiero estar seguro que todo esté en su lugar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 6:51 PM)

bathory3584 dijo:


> midiendo con el multimetro me da solo 3 ohmios , gracias por sus respuestas.


Como norma, cuando una resistencia me da un valor que coincida con una de las franjas de color, la doy por "buena". Claro, que como en la electrónica se dan muchas casualidades (y siempre anda Murphi por ahí), vuelvo a revisar bien el código de colores.



switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta: viendo algunas fotos en internet: . . . . . . .





bathory3584 dijo:


> Disculpa por la pregunta tonta amigo,


@bathory3584 , la pregunta "tonta" era de él, de @switchxxi ,no tuya.


bathory3584 dijo:


> e buscado el diagrama de esta powerboard y no estan en ninguna parte, ni siquiera en los manuales de servicio de sony, y por eso antes quiero estar seguro que todo este en su lugar


Comparte el modelo.... 🙃
Cuatro (o veinte) ojos ven mas que dos.


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 6:53 PM)

Ya cambie unos fusibles y mosfets quemados y el controlador 2QS03G, pero me e quedado con dudas de esta ultima zona


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Como norma, cuando una resistencia me da un valor que coincida con una de las franjas de color, la doy por "buena". Claro, que como en la electrónica se dan muchas casualidades (y siempre anda Murphi por ahí), vuelvo a revisar bien el código de colores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, lo entendi mal 😖


----------



## mcrven (Jueves a las 6:57 PM)

bathory3584 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293996alguien sabe de que valor es esta resistencia, esta conectada a la salida de un transformador chopper de la fuente de poder de un equipo de sonido sony, midiendo con el multimetro me da solo 3 ohmios , gracias por sus respuestas.


Naranja 0 3; Negro = 0; Plata = /100 === *30/100 = 0,3 Ω R *de Óxido Metálico* de 2W*


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 6:57 PM)

Esta es la powerboard, no e encontrado diagrama en ninguna parte, y lo mas facil seria cambiar la placa por una nueva, pero ya no se encuentran
Ok, entonces el valor que me mide es correcto, solo me falta verificar si esta soldado donde deve estar 🤔


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jueves a las 7:17 PM)

Echa un vistazo por aquí. 
Sigo buscando.


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 7:23 PM)

Muchas gracias, checar*é* *haber* * a ver *si hay algo fuera de lugar y probar*é*, de entrada ya vi que falta un elemento que parece un transistor 😖


----------



## bathory3584 (Jueves a las 8:35 PM)

Ya *h*e revisado la placa, aparte del transistor que falta solo *h*e encontrado un diodo SMD abierto, alguien sabe de que valor es este diodo ?


----------

